# Circle vs. Dot



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

1 3/4" viper scope (.19 pin) with a 6x lens and a #1 clarifier. will soon go to 8x and will stop there.


----------



## BULSEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

If you'd like to have a circle as large as the blue spot on the 5 spot target, check out our new Double Vision lens kit. 
http://www.truespotscopes.com/46101.html

The center hole can be drilled to whatever size it takes to give you the desired site picture.


----------

